# The Call Of Duty Addicts Clubhouse!



## Charper2013 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Welcome to the Call of Duty Addicts Clubhouse! Here you can talk with other addicts and maybe play a round or two with a friend. Post your scores and achievments here. I will work on getting us a server so we can have tournaments and such. Ask your questions here and not feel like a noob.. I am ready to help anyone with any questions! Post screenshots of your scores and compete to get to the top 5 COD scores! Please state the versions of COD you have to be added to the addicts list. Thanks and Enjoy your stay!​*
_--The Call Of Duty Addicts--_
_Leader - *charper2013* - COD4 and COD5_
_*Kurosagi01* - COD4 and COD5​_*reverze* - COD5
*h3llb3nd4* - COD?
*HookeyStreet and his son* - COD5
*DreamSeller* - COD4
*Sir_Real and his Golden Guns* - COD4 and COD5
*DaveK* - COD4
*A Cheese Danish* - COD4
*Kursah* - COD4


*--Top 5 COD Scores--*​

1. *Studabaker* - 88 Kills / 33 deaths - COD4 Link
2. *charper2013*- 50 Kill / 19 Deaths in COD4 Deathmatch Link 
3. *Kurosagi01* - 51 Kill / 44 death in COD4 Team deathmatch Link
4. *Kurosagi01* - 74 Kills / 179 Deaths in COD5 Team Deathmatch Link​


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 1, 2009)

My score!... Done in a deathmatch on pipeline I believe ... COD4.


----------



## reverze (Jun 1, 2009)

What about COD5?


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 1, 2009)

Of course... All cod versions!... Will be updated once per 2 days..


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm joining now even though I dont play online


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm joining aswell  i got cod4 and 5 on my PC.
cod 4 user: Kurosagi
cod 5: Kurosagi01
top kills on cod 4: 51 kills and 49 deaths lmao




cod 5 74 kills 159 deaths lmao


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kurosagi... u have XFIRE?.... Everyone my xfire is charper2013... Add me!!...


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 1, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I'm joining now even though I dont play online



What COD you got.. ?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Kurosagi... u have XFIRE?.... Everyone my xfire is charper2013... Add me!!...



yeah i got xfire,i've just added you =) you should let loose your graphics card and use 1280x1024 XD


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 1, 2009)

Sign me up man 

I love CoD5 on XBOX LIVE...........Im level 53 at the moment and so is my son....and hes only 6


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Sign me up man
> 
> I love CoD5 on XBOX LIVE...........Im level 53 at the moment and so is my son....and hes only 6



take the control pad away from your son or he end up going "BOOM HEADSHOT" like fps doug lmao
whats your best weapon guys?? mine are..
COD4: MP-5 with red-dot-sight
COD-WAW: some rifle i forgot the name lol


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> take the control pad away from your son or he end up going "BOOM HEADSHOT" like fps doug lmao
> whats your best weapon guys?? mine are..
> COD4: MP-5 with red-dot-sight
> COD-WAW: some rifle i forgot the name lol



COD4: Mp5 and G36c
COD5: Just got 2 days ago havent had time to try out..


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 1, 2009)

i only have cod 4 atm 
may i join ?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> i only have cod 4 atm
> may i join ?



yeah you can join of course =D post your username aswell on cod4


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 1, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> i only have cod 4 atm
> may i join ?



added


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> take the control pad away from your son or he end up going "BOOM HEADSHOT" like fps doug lmao
> l



lol.........I actually put his motto as "BOOM! Head Shot!" 

You should add him m8 "HookeyStreetJr"  (XBOX LIVE obviously)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2009)

lmfao a junior XD is this "my wife and kids" show? michael kyle(dad) and his son junior because his called michael kyle aswell haha i like that idea


----------



## Sir_Real (Jun 1, 2009)

Count me in. Level 55 on 4 & level 37 on 5 ( not played 5 much )

Never taken screenies off me top scores tho !

So lets see your hard earned weapons. My "Golden pack" used for head popping 






Note: You'll av to use prt scn. F12 wont work out of gameplay !


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh man I should definitely be a member of this club, seeing as how I still play COD4 almost every day.  I'm the model COD4 addict.

And you want to see a tight score?






There's more where that came from...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 1, 2009)

Count me in for COD5 LANs on Nazi Zombies. Night of the Dead and Asylum!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> lmfao a junior XD is this "my wife and kids" show? michael kyle(dad) and his son junior because his called michael kyle aswell haha i like that idea



Yep, Im HookeyStreetSr (as you know) and hes HookeyStreetJr  (but in reality Im Darren and hes Harry  )


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 1, 2009)

Everything will be updated tonight!


----------



## Sir_Real (Jun 1, 2009)

Copy of my resent thread: Seems fitting for it to go ere.



Sir_Real said:


> Cod 4. Do power perks really work? Test results
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Copy of my resent thread: Seems fitting for it to go ere.



Ya I saw that... Good thing someone finally tested it out... Do you have a xfire?


----------



## Sir_Real (Jun 1, 2009)

No carnt say i do. Msn yeah.


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> No carnt say i do. Msn yeah.



Get one!!


----------



## DaveK (Jun 2, 2009)

I play CoD4 on my 360 a lot, I love it. Probably one of the best games I ever played. Just passed the 40,000 kill mark and I have a 1.36 KDR 

Favorite gun is the G36C with the blue tiger camo


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 2, 2009)

I play COD4 online all the time now. I'll post some screenies most likely in a few days when I play again.
I'm tied up with school and work atm.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 2, 2009)

What about Nazi Zombie? is that counted in here?


----------



## Kursah (Jun 2, 2009)

My clan and I have been playing CoD4 a lot more lately, more of the core game and less of the mods anymore...they were fun for a short while, but even the zombie mod got old...but I never played much of that beyond the first beta.

Either rate, CoD4 is still a solid game, we're working on a pbstream server, had one up and running, but the guy upgraded his hardware, then went of vacation...he forget to reconnect it lol. Still a great game, I wasn't very impressed with the CoD5 MP Beta that was released shortly before the game, I prefer 4 overall. Fast action, perks are nice but not overpowering, working on ranks is a good goal, and clan-play still rocks.

I don't have any scores, but if you wanna add me under CoD4 feel free to!


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 2, 2009)

AWOOOOOOO!!!  Just had another incredible set of games.  Best score/ratio:


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 2, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> AWOOOOOOO!!!  Just had another incredible set of games.  Best score/ratio:
> 
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/9933/shot0225.jpg



definetely worth going up on the top 5 score board =p


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 2, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> definetely worth going up on the top 5 score board =p



Yah hes top atm.. Gonna have to step our game up guys..!


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey I'm not Kursah


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

lmao i was wondering that too charper,studabaker becomes kursah?? haha


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 3, 2009)

Fixed.. Lol damn... Attack much..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

we should all put in our clan bit TPU


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 4, 2009)

Say i want to join this Have 
1,COD
2,Cod United Offense
3,Cod2
4,Cod4
5,CodWAW 

You can add my in game name (use it for all games ) NuclearFallOut,Also vist my buds at 
http://www.a2gaming.com

here is the ultra stats link for WAW
http://a2gaming.com/ultrastats/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2009)

I want to join also - I have

CoD, CoD UO, CoD2, CoD4 & CoD:W@W

as for me & CoD4 I havent really really really seriously got into playing it for while & i havent played stock map since the end of 2007 (yeah I got stupidly bored of stock maps) Im still play CoD:W@W but its not as enjoyable as CoD4 but it looks a little better with my crossfire.


----------



## infrared (Jun 4, 2009)

Can I join please? CoD4 & 5. Eagerly awaiting 6.

Here is a screen from a couple of weeks ago using the M1A1 rifle:


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 4, 2009)

lets make a cod tpu clan  put [TPU] in our profile


----------



## DaveK (Jun 4, 2009)

Highest amount of kills I ever got on a level that wasn't Shipment was around 72 on Sabotage mode, 6 on 6 can only get you so many kills 

Need to play some CoD4, been a few days since I've fired it up. Might play some later


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 4, 2009)

so what you guys think a techpowerup clan?? [TPU]


----------



## DaveK (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd think about it if I had the PC version, but for the 360 version I'm a 1 man army 

Can't find any of my screenshots where I got more than 40 kills and less than 10 deaths


----------



## reverze (Jun 4, 2009)

Call of Duty 4 is way to easy to get first place... Call of Duty 5 is basically the same. Not really a challenge at all..


----------



## Sir_Real (Jun 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> so what you guys think a techpowerup clan?? [TPU]



I'd be ok with being a [TPU] clan member but i get the feeling its going to be a very small clan so unlikely to ever see another member on there !


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> I'd be ok with being a [TPU] clan member but i get the feeling its going to be a very small clan so unlikely to ever see another member on there !



well you live in UK and you have cod on pc right?? if so have you got xfire?? we could arrange a game or something and time of schedule


----------



## Sir_Real (Jun 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well you live in UK and you have cod on pc right?? if so have you got xfire?? we could arrange a game or something and time of schedule



Yep Lincolnshire. & yep i av xfire: sirreal01  feel free to add me. Same goes to any other [TPU] clan members.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 4, 2009)

reverze said:


> Call of Duty 4 is way to easy to get first place... Call of Duty 5 is basically the same. Not really a challenge at all..



You can't be serious.  You're not talking about multiplayer right?


----------



## Sir_Real (Jun 4, 2009)

reverze said:


> Call of Duty 4 is way to easy to get first place... Call of Duty 5 is basically the same. Not really a challenge at all..



Hes must be on about photoshop editing ! 

I find it easy to get me name up first as well. 

So wheres your top score reverze? Ya not on the leaderboard.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 4, 2009)

rank 22 on cod4 now  yay


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 4, 2009)

There were about 3 kick votes pulled on me during this game:


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 5, 2009)

probably because you owned them too much?? haha


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Hes must be on about photoshop editing !
> 
> I find it easy to get me name up first as well.
> 
> So wheres your top score reverze? Ya not on the leaderboard.



I've never taken any screenshots due to its normal not to be 1st place every single game.

Maybe next time I play I will screenshot if I remember.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 5, 2009)

reverze said:


> I've never taken any screenshots due to its normal not to be 1st place every single game.
> 
> Maybe next time I play I will screenshot if I remember.



All you gotta do is tap the F12 key.  I do it at least one or twice per game (GGs, not BGs ).


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 5, 2009)

What is the best weapon to use in COD4?  I've been told it's the MP5.  However it's not good for long range.  I also play none HC servers so keep that in mind, thanks!


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't stand nothing but hardcore..

G3 is my weapon.

Gewehr dreiundvierzig in COD5.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 5, 2009)

Start playing HC until you get used to it.  After you do it's way better than non-HC and it makes you a better, smarter player.

I mow everyone down with a silenced P90, but I've gotten good enough to pop a sniper across the map with it (most of the time).

A G36C is my other gun of choice.  I prefer M4s or MP5s and AKs as other good alternatives when I run out of bullets and have to pick up another one.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 5, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Start playing HC until you get used to it.  After you do it's way better than non-HC and it makes you a better, smarter player.
> 
> I mow everyone down with a silenced P90, but I've gotten good enough to pop a sniper across the map with it (most of the time).
> 
> A G36C is my other gun of choice.  I prefer M4s or MP5s and AKs as other good alternatives when I run out of bullets and have to pick up another one.



Odd, I've found roughly 800 servers with HC while there are over 4500 servers that don't use it (that are not empty).  In any case, I have no particular preference for HC (like so many others it seems).  Can anyone else answer my weapon question


----------



## DaveK (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, my gun of choice is the G36C, I find it to be a good all rounder, I love it.


----------



## Sir_Real (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 6, 2009)

very nice kill there lee =p i'm rank 24 now yay


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2009)

rank 31 now  i'm getting somewhere now haha.
definetely my best match:


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 10, 2009)

my best score for CODWAW


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2009)

nice kills nuclear


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 22, 2009)

still playing my xfire foreword101


----------



## Green George (Oct 31, 2009)

hi guys i am just a new gameplayer for call of duty . Could some tell me more about this game or do you have any suggestions about it? Thanks


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 31, 2009)

Haven't played MW in a while, but if I do, I'm usually on **=IMA Hardcore Mixed=**.

Player profile at GameTracker: http://www.gametracker.com/server/64.34.182.24:28960/player/mercSTALKER/

I play under the username *mercSTALKER* - I usually rank within the top 10~15 per match (out of a full server of 32), depending on how many dedicated clan members are online . . . I'm also better on some maps than others . . . we all know how that goes . . .

I also have WaW, but haven't played MP yet . . .


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 31, 2009)

Add me here please chaps for COD4 as I play every night. Also on xfire kovoet




Ever need to get onto a teamspeak let me know


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 31, 2009)

Kovoet said:


> Add me here please chaps for COD4 as I play every night. Also on xfire kovoet



This thread not been updated in months ! :shadedshu


----------



## Melvis (Nov 1, 2009)

Lvl 22 Zombies with 2.5 players as you can see by the pic lol


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 1, 2009)

My highest kill streak






Was totally out of ammo by then


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 1, 2009)

3 hours ago i was on Call of duty 5 WAW latest patch playing the on the =A4=DallasCTF something of some sort server. Ive prestiged 3 times and got first in Zombiez server like 3-4 times in a row today to. Admin thought i was using scroll up to fire, but i can click faster then a mp44 shoots (i haz a gift ). Propterhawk or FTW_Chosen are the names i use


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 1, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> My highest kill streak
> 
> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/87/shot00066.jpg
> 
> Was totally out of ammo by then



nice i used to have 33 before i reset my stats


----------

